# Male Shepherd, Elizabethton, TN



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elizabethton, TN | ARTIE
no real info on him. He's a pretty reddish orange though, he's just full of color.


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful. Hope he finds a home!


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Bump for Artie!*

:snowing:Would more dogs be adopted from this Shelter if they were able to provide even the briefest of descriptions on their "adoptables"?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Please refer to the sticky in this section on how to label posts - it's not a nit picky thing, it is so people can find the dog more quickly by their location. 

So this would start Elizabethton, TN. 

Please do this on future postings - I will have limited board time to change these.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Read B4 Posting! City,State,ID #,Name,Sex,Age MORE


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What a sweet boy, I'll call tomorrow and see what info I can get on him!


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*Elizabethton, TN GSD Male, Adopted*

I just called, he's safe, adopted.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the good news, *deblewellen!*


----------

